# شركات الطيران الخاصه في مصر (هام)



## محمد زرقة (11 سبتمبر 2009)

1. الدوليه رمسيس للطيران والرش 
بيانات الشركة

الشـــــــكل الـقانونى 
تــضامن

راس المال المصدر 
600 ألف جنيه

الـــمدير الـــمسئول 
طيار/محمد مصطفى طموم (مدير عام العمليات) 

الــــــــــعــنــــــــوان 
112 ش 26 يوليو الزمالك - القاهرة

رقــــم الــــــــتليفون 
273819320 - 27381872

تـــرخيص رقـــــــــم 
11 / ط / 79 

ســــارى حــــــــــتى 
18/3/2008

النشاط المرخص به 
الرش الزراعى ونشاط الدعايه والاعلان

ملاحظات
تم تجديد الترخيص بالقرار الوزارى رقم 119 لسنة 2005

2. ناشيونال أوفرسيز 
بيانات الشركة

الشـــــــكل الـقانونى 
مساهمه مصريه

راس المال المصدر 
4 مليون جنيه

الـــمدير الـــمسئول 
طيار/ سمير عوف

الــــــــــعــنــــــــوان 
114 ش عمار بن ياسر مصرالجديده

رقــــم الــــــــتليفون 
6230057 - 6230165

تـــرخيص رقـــــــــم 
17/ط/80 بتاريخ 19/2/1980

ســــارى حــــــــــتى 
18/2/2008

النشاط المرخص به 
خدمات شركات البترول و التاكسي الجوى

ملاحظات
تم تجديد الترخيص بالقرار الوزارى رقم 120 لسنة 2005

3. خدمات البترول الجويه p.a.s 
بيانات الشركة

الشـــــــكل الـقانونى 
مساهمه مصريه

راس المال المصدر 
36 مليون دولار

الـــمدير الـــمسئول 
طيار/حسن راشد

الــــــــــعــنــــــــوان 
5 ش الدكتور البطراوى مدينه نصر المنطقه الاولى

رقــــم الــــــــتليفون 
24032180 (تسعة خطوط)

تـــرخيص رقـــــــــم 
203/ط/82 بتاريخ 8/5/1982

ســــارى حــــــــــتى 
7/5/2007

النشاط المرخص به 
خدمات شركات البترول ومسح جوى وتاكسى جوى 
وخدمات ارضيه لطائرات الشركه

ملاحظات
تم تجديد الترخيص بالقرار الوزارى رقم 288 لسنة 2007 ينتهى 16/12/2008

4. المصريه للطيران 
بيانات الشركة

الشـــــــكل الـقانونى 
توصيه بسيطه

راس المال المصدر 
مليون جنيه

الـــمدير الـــمسئول 
طيار/طه حسن

الــــــــــعــنــــــــوان 
61 ش سليمان جوهر الدقى

رقــــم الــــــــتليفون 
23356787

تـــرخيص رقـــــــــم 
652/ط/84 بتاريخ 12/11/1984

ســــارى حــــــــــتى 
26/11/2006 تجديدا للقرار1128 لسنة 2001

النشاط المرخص به 
تاكسى جوى ودعايه وإعلان

ملاحظات
تم تجديد الترخيص بالقرار رقم 11 لسنة 2007 فى 11/1/2007 لينتهى فى 6/8/2009

5. الأهليه للطيران 
بيانات الشركة 
الشـــــــكل الـقانونى 
توصيه بسيطه 

راس المال المصدر 
5 مليون جنيه 

الـــمدير الـــمسئول 
طيار/ يحيى العجاتى

الــــــــــعــنــــــــوان 
110 ش النيل الدقى -الجيزه

رقــــم الــــــــتليفون 
27483166 - 27605020 - 27481490

نوع النشاط المرخص به 
بيانات الترخيص 

تاكسى جوى 
و الوكاله عن الشركات الاجنبيه
289/ط/86 بتاريخ 7/8/1996 حتى 6/8/2006وتم التجديد لينتهى 6/8/2009

نقل جوى غير منتظم للركاب
967 ل2001 بتاريخ 24/9/2001 حتى 23/9/2006 وتم التجديد لينتهى 23/9/2007

الخدمة الأرضية لطائرات الشركة
203/ط/99 يعمل به مع الترخيص العام رقم 289/ط/86

المسح الجوى بالطائرات
284 لسنة 2007 ينتهى فى 2/5/2008

6. صيانة الطائرات(a.m.c) 
بيانات الشركة 
الشـــــــكل الـقانونى 
توصيه بسيطه

راس المال المصدر 
100 مليون جنيه

الـــمدير الـــمسئول 
م/سيد صابر

الــــــــــعــنــــــــوان 
5 ش النصر- النزهه الجديده

رقــــم الــــــــتليفون 
26230403 - 26230402

نوع النشاط المرخص به 
بيانات الترخيص 

صيانة الطائرات
357/ط/88 بتاريخ 17/7/1988 حتى 19/6/2013

نقل جوى غير منتظم للركاب 
310/ط/92 ساري حتى 1/12/2003 وتم التجديد بالقرار الوزارى 700 لسنة 2003 لينتهى فى 1/12/2008

نـــقل جوى منتظم للركاب 
الترخيص رقم 16 لسنة 2007 لينتهى فى 10/1/2008

الخدمة الأرضية لطائرات الشركة 
215/ط/99 مع الترخيص العام رقم 310 لسنة1992

7. المصريه لخدمات الطيران 
بيانات الشركة

الشـــــــكل الـقانونى 
مساهمه مصريه

راس المال المصدر 
10مليون جنيه

الـــمدير الـــمسئول 
لواء طيار/منير ثابت

الــــــــــعــنــــــــوان 
مطار القاهره الدولى

رقــــم الــــــــتليفون 
-

تـــرخيص رقـــــــــم 
161/ط/89 بتاريخ 19/4/1989

ســــارى حــــــــــتى 
18/4/2014

النشاط المرخص به 
خدمات أرضيه و الوكاله عن الشركات الاجنبيه 

8 . القاهره للنقل الجوى 
بيانات الشركة

الشـــــــكل الـقانونى 
مساهمه مصريه

راس المال المصدر 
12.5 مليون جنيه

الـــمدير الـــمسئول 
د./إبراهيم كامل

الــــــــــعــنــــــــوان 
6 أ ش مصطفى رفعت - مساكن شيراتون

رقــــم الــــــــتليفون 
22669344 /9/8/7/ 22666462

تـــرخيص رقـــــــــم 
582/ط/91بتاريخ 16/9/1991

ســــارى حــــــــــتى 
15/9/2016

النشاط المرخص به 
نـقل جوى غير منتظم للركاب و نـقل جوى غير منتظم للبضائع

9. هدهد سليمان 
بيانات الشركة

الشـــــــكل الـقانونى 
توصيه بسيطه

راس المال المصدر 
مليون جنيه

الـــمدير الـــمسئول 
أ/محمد عز الدين

الــــــــــعــنــــــــوان 
ش أحدالمتفرع من ش التلفزيون/الأقصر

رقــــم الــــــــتليفون 
2370116 095ا لاقصر

تـــرخيص رقـــــــــم 
300/ط/93 بتاريخ 25/11/1993

ســــارى حــــــــــتى 
23/11/2008

النشاط المرخص به 
دعايه واعلان وطيران بالبالون

ملاحظات
تم تجديد الترخيص بالقرار الوزارى رقم 298 لسنة 2005

10. ممفيس للطيران 
بيانات الشركة

الشـــــــكل الـقانونى 
مساهمه مصريه

راس المال المصدر 
10 مليون جنيه

الـــمدير الـــمسئول 
م/حمدى عيسى

الــــــــــعــنــــــــوان 
4 ش أحمد لطفى النزهه الجديدة

رقــــم الــــــــتليفون 
26248822

نوع النشاط المرخص به
بيانات الترخيص

صـيانة طائرات الـشــــــركة
234/ ط/95 وتم التجديد بالقرار رقم 692 لسنة 2005 لينتهى 9/10/2008

نقل جوى غير منتظم للركاب
142/ ط/97 بتاريخ 24/3/1997 وتم التجديد بالقرار رقم 97 لسنة 2007 لينتهى 23/3/2010

الخدمة الارضية لطائرات الشركة
يعمل به بالترخيص العام الصادر للشركة

11. ليجند أوف ذا نيل للطيران 
بيانات الشركة

الشـــــــكل الـقانونى 
مساهمه مصريه

راس المال المصدر 
10 مليون جنيه

الـــمدير الـــمسئول 
أ/فايز أحمد

الــــــــــعــنــــــــوان 
24 عمارات العبور طريق صلاح سالم الدور السابع

رقــــم الــــــــتليفون 
22636008 - 24017686

تـــرخيص رقـــــــــم 
265/ ط/95 بتاريخ 6/11/1995

ســــارى حــــــــــتى 
15/11/2007 

النشاط المرخص به 
تاكسى جوى برمائى (50 راكب) و تاكسى جوى

ملاحظات
تم تجديد الترخيص بالقرار الوزارى رقم 700 لسنة2002

12. الــــكـــان 
بيانات الشركة

الشـــــــكل الـقانونى 
مسئوليه محدوده

راس المال المصدر 
10 مليون جنيه

الـــمدير الـــمسئول 
م/محمد محمود نصير

الــــــــــعــنــــــــوان 
10 ش المنصور محمد - الزمالك

رقــــم الــــــــتليفون 
27366636 - 22653702

تـــرخيص رقـــــــــم 
رقم 297/ ط/95 بتاريخ 25/11/1995

ســــارى حــــــــــتى 
ساري حتى 24/11/2006

النشاط المرخص به 
انشاء مركز صيانة و إصلاح طائرات

ملاحظات
لم تم تجديد الترخيص لعدم استيفاء شهادة كفاءة التشغيل

13. أوراسكوم للمنشآت السياحيه 
بيانات الشركة 
الشـــــــكل الـقانونى 
توصيه بسيطه

راس المال المصدر 
31.6 مليون جنيه

الـــمدير الـــمسئول 
م/سميح ساوريس

الــــــــــعــنــــــــوان 
66 ش ابو المحاسن الشاذلى - العجوزة

رقــــم الــــــــتليفون 
23052401 - 23052402 - 23045331

تـــرخيص رقـــــــــم 
321/ط/96 بتاريخ 7/10/1996

ســــارى حــــــــــتى 
6/10/2007

النشاط المرخص به 
تاكسى جوى ( 27 راكب)

ملاحظات
تم تجديد الترخيص بالقرار رقم 566 لسنة 2006 لينتهى فى 6/10/2009

14. ميدويست للطيران 
بيانات الشركة

الشـــــــكل الـقانونى 
مساهمه مصريه

راس المال المصدر 
50 مليون جنيه

الـــمدير الـــمسئول 
ا/ علاء عبد المنعم

الــــــــــعــنــــــــوان 
61 ش العروبة - مصر الجديده

رقــــم الــــــــتليفون 
24158631 - 24156026

تـــرخيص رقـــــــــم 
280/ط/97 بتاريخ 30/6/1997

ســــارى حــــــــــتى 
29/6/2005

النشاط المرخص به 
نقل جوى غيرمنتظم للركاب

ملاحظات
تم منح الشركة مهلة متنتهى فى 30/6/2007

15. الأقصر للطيران 
بيانات الشركة 
الشـــــــكل الـقانونى 
مساهمه مصريه

راس المال المصدر 
25 مليون جنيه

الـــمدير الـــمسئول 
ا/محمد فكرى عبد العزيز

الــــــــــعــنــــــــوان 
14 عمارات مصر للتعمير - المنطقة التاسعة مساكن شيراتون

رقــــم الــــــــتليفون 
22677934 - 22677936 - 22685754

تـــرخيص رقـــــــــم 
462/ ط/97 بتاريخ 4/11/1997

ســــارى حــــــــــتى 
3/11/2008

النشاط المرخص به 
نقل جوى غير منتظم للركاب و الخدمة الأرضية لطائرات الشركة

ملاحظات
تم تجديد الترخيص بالقرار الوزارى رقم 696 لسنة 2005

16. لــوتس للطــيران 
بيانات الشركة

الشـــــــكل الـقانونى 
مساهمه مصريه

راس المال المصدر 
40 مليون جنيه

الـــمدير الـــمسئول 
على الدشتى

الــــــــــعــنــــــــوان 
1 ش الفريق كمال حسن على م 1218 خلف شيراتون هليوبليس

رقــــم الــــــــتليفون 
22661661 - 22666701 - 22677322

نوع النشاط المرخص به
بيانات الترخيص

نقل جوى غيرمنتظم للركاب
و الخدمة الأرضية لطائرات الشركة
466/ ط/97 بتاريخ 6/11/1997 حتى 6/11/2003 ثم تم التجديد بالقرار الوزارى رقم 691 لسنة 2005 لينتهى فى 5/11/2008

الصيانة الخفيفة للطائرات الأوربية
613 ل2002 ساري حتى 16/11/2003 - تم التجديد بالقرار الوزارى 697 لسنة 2005 لينتهى فى 16/11/2008

17. تراى ستار اير 
بيانات الشركة

الشـــــــكل الـقانونى 
مساهمه مصريه

راس المال المصدر 
10 مليون جنيه

الـــمدير الـــمسئول 
طيار/ علاء الدين رحمى

الــــــــــعــنــــــــوان 
مساكن شركة م.الجديده م1227 ع 1س خلف شيراتون هليوبليس 

رقــــم الــــــــتليفون 
22675058 - 22671861

تـــرخيص رقـــــــــم 
تصريح رقم 12/ ط/98 بتاريخ 15/1/1998

ســــارى حــــــــــتى 
ساري حتى 14/1/2008

النشاط المرخص به 
الخدمة الأرضية لطائرات الشركة و نقل جوى غير منتظم للبضائع

ملاحظات
تم تجديد الترخيص بالقرار الوزارى 690 لسنة 2005

18. المصريه لصيانة الطائرات (إيكام) 
بيانات الشركة

الشـــــــكل الـقانونى 
مساهمه مصريه

راس المال المصدر 
5 2مليون جنيه

الـــمدير الـــمسئول 
م / طارق العراقى

الــــــــــعــنــــــــوان 
19 ش فاروق عامر من متولى الشعراوى - مساكن شيراتون

رقــــم الــــــــتليفون 
22678183 - 22678184

تـــرخيص رقـــــــــم 
116/ ط/98 بتاريخ 12/4/1998 

ســــارى حــــــــــتى 
11/4/2005

النشاط المرخص به 
صيانة الطائرات للغير

ملاحظات
تم التجديد بالقرار رقم 411 لسنة 2005 لينتهى فى 11/4/2008

19. الكــــان ايــر 
بيانات الشركة

الشـــــــكل الـقانونى 
مساهمه مصريه

راس المال المصدر 
5 مليون جنيه

الـــمدير الـــمسئول 
طيار/احمد جلال السيد

الــــــــــعــنــــــــوان 
10 ش المنصور محمد الزمالك

رقــــم الــــــــتليفون 
2 - 226537027366636

نوع النشاط المرخص به
بيانات الترخيص

تاكسى جوى (27 راكب)
195/ ط/98 بتاريخ 8/6/1998 وتم التجديد بالقرار الوزارى رقم 409 لسنة 2005 لينتهى فى 7/6/2008

الاسعاف الطائر
343 لسنة 99 وتم التجديد بالقرار الوزارى 410 لسنة 2005 لينتهى فى 29/9/2010

20. أكز جتيفز ونجز أفياشين 
بيانات الشركة 
الشـــــــكل الـقانونى 
مساهمه مصريه

راس المال المصدر 
16 مليون جنيه

الـــمدير الـــمسئول 
طيار / سيد على المرازيقى

الــــــــــعــنــــــــوان 
المركز الدولى للتصدير قرية البضائع

رقــــم الــــــــتليفون 
22672035 - 22670672 - 22672039 

تـــرخيص رقـــــــــم 
373/ ط/98 بتاريخ 1/11/1998

ســــارى حــــــــــتى 
31/10/2007

النشاط المرخص به 
تاكسى جوى ( 27راكب)

ملاحظات
تم تجديد الترخيص بالقرار الوزارى 463 لسنة 2004

21. الخطوط الجوية ميسا 
بيانات الشركة

الشـــــــكل الـقانونى 
توصية بسيطة

راس المال المصدر 
10 مليون جنيه

الـــمدير الـــمسئول 
طيار /عبد الرؤوف حمزة

الــــــــــعــنــــــــوان 
5 ش حافظ رمضان متفرع من ش مكرم عبيد

رقــــم الــــــــتليفون 
22726822

تـــرخيص رقـــــــــم 
96/ط/99 بتاريخ 14/3/1999

ســــارى حــــــــــتى 
13/3/2007

النشاط المرخص به 
التاكسى الجوى

ملاحظات
تم التجديد بالقرار 289 لسنة 2007 لينتهى 13/3/2010

22. ماجيك هواريزون 
بيانات الشركة 
الشـــــــكل الـقانونى 
مساهمة مصرية

راس المال المصدر 
مليون جنيه

الـــمدير الـــمسئول 
احمد محمد احمد

الــــــــــعــنــــــــوان 
الأقصر /شارع بدر - متفرع من شارع التليفزيون

رقــــم الــــــــتليفون 
365060 - 095

تـــرخيص رقـــــــــم 
427 ل 2001 بتاريخ 13/5/2001

ســــارى حــــــــــتى 
12/5/2007 

النشاط المرخص به 
الرياضات الجوية بالبالون الطائر 

ملاحظات
تم التجديد ا بالقرار 286 لسنة 2007 لينتهى 12/5/2010

23. اجبيبشان اير شيب 
بيانات الشركة

الشـــــــكل الـقانونى 
مساهمة مصرية

راس المال المصدر 
مليون جنيه

الـــمدير الـــمسئول 
احمد الصاوى

الــــــــــعــنــــــــوان 
6 شارع صلاح الدين الزمالك -القاهرة 

رقــــم الــــــــتليفون 
27383751 (تسعة خطوط)

تـــرخيص رقـــــــــم 
494 ل 2002 بتاريخ 25/9/2002

ســــارى حــــــــــتى 
24/9/2003

النشاط المرخص به 
البالون الطائر

ملاحظات
تم تجديد الترخيص بالقرار الوزارى 412 لسنة 2003 لمدة 5 سنوات ينتهى فى 24/9/2008

24. ترافكو للطيران
بيانات الشركة

الشـــــــكل الـقانونى 
مساهمة مصرية

راس المال المصدر 
30 مليون جنيه (فى السجل التجارى)

الـــمدير الـــمسئول 
حامد الشيتى

الــــــــــعــنــــــــوان 
112 ش 26 يوليو- الزمالك- القاهرة

رقــــم الــــــــتليفون 
22661249 - 27382224 

تـــرخيص رقـــــــــم 
420 ل 2002 بتاريخ 11/8/2002

ســــارى حــــــــــتى 
10/8/2008

النشاط المرخص به 
التاكسى الجوى (10راكب)

ملاحظات
تم تجديد الترخيص بالقرار رقم 420 لسنة 2002 لمدة 5 سنوات

25.إير كايرو
ييانات الشركة

الشـــــــكل الـقانونى 
مساهمة مصرية

راس المال المصدر 
100 مليون جنيه 

الـــمدير الـــمسئول 
طيار/ رمضان درويش

الــــــــــعــنــــــــوان 
20 ش السيد زكريا خليل - شيراتون المطار

رقــــم الــــــــتليفون 
22686693 - 22686696 

تـــرخيص رقـــــــــم 
510 لسنة 2003

ســــارى حــــــــــتى 
21/9/2008

النشاط المرخص به 
النقل الجوى المنتظم وغير المنتظم للركاب

ملاحظات
تم تجديد الترخيص بالقرار رقم 664 لسنة 2005

26. شرم للطيران
ييانات الشركة

الشـــــــكل الـقانونى 
مساهمة مصرية

راس المال المصدر 
مليون جنيه 

الـــمدير الـــمسئول 
طيار/ هشام محمد عبد اللطيف

الــــــــــعــنــــــــوان 
مبنى الكونكورد - ش الغرفة التجارية - الاسكندرية

رقــــم الــــــــتليفون 
4840744 203+ 


تـــرخيص رقـــــــــم 
63 لسنة 2000

ســــارى حــــــــــتى 
20/2/2008

النشاط المرخص به 
ا ممارسة نشاط الرياضات الجوية بالمركبات الهوائية الخقيفة فقط

ملاحظات
تم تجديد الترخيص بالقرار رقم 569 لسنة 2006

27. فاست لينك ايجيبت
ييانات الشركة

الشـــــــكل الـقانونى 
توصية بسيطة

راس المال المصدر 
25مليون جنيه 

الـــمدير الـــمسئول 
م / ايهاب تادرس

الــــــــــعــنــــــــوان 
5 ش محمد متولى الشعراوى - مربع 1138 مساكن شيراتون

رقــــم الــــــــتليفون 
26715000

تـــرخيص رقـــــــــم 
394 لسنة 2005

ســــارى حــــــــــتى 
25/7/2009

النشاط المرخص به 
االتاكسى الجوى حتى 33 راكب

ملاحظات
تم تجديد الترخيص بالقرار رقم 12 لسنة 2007

28. خدمات المعايرة المتكاملة 
ييانات الشركة

الشـــــــكل الـقانونى 
شركة تضامن

راس المال المصدر 
250000 جنيه 

الـــمدير الـــمسئول 
م / سامح عبد الله باهى

الــــــــــعــنــــــــوان 
7 ش الشيخ محمود ابو العيون - مصر الجديده - القاهرة

رقــــم الــــــــتليفون 
26325841

تـــرخيص رقـــــــــم 
695 لسنة 2005

ســــارى حــــــــــتى 
24/12/2007

النشاط المرخص به 
االعمل فى مجال المعاييرة لاجهزة الاختبار والقياس للشركات التى تعمل فى مجال الطيران

ملاحظات
تم تجديد الترخيص بالقرار رقم 96 لسنة 2007

29. سندباد للبالون الطائر
ييانات الشركة

الشـــــــكل الـقانونى 
مساهمة مصرية

راس المال المصدر 
2 مليون جنيه 

الـــمدير الـــمسئول 
ااحمد عبد الواحد احمد

الــــــــــعــنــــــــوان 
37 ش عبد الحميد العمدة - متفرع من ش التليفزيون - الاقصر

رقــــم الــــــــتليفون 
0952370437 - 0952361960

تـــرخيص رقـــــــــم 
341لسنة 2005

ســــارى حــــــــــتى 
3/7/2009

النشاط المرخص به 
ا ممارسة نشاط البالون الهوائى الساخن والدعاية والاعلان بالبالون

ملاحظات
تم تجديد الترخيص بالقرار رقم 198 لسنة 2006

30.الاسكندرية للطيران
ييانات الشركة

الشـــــــكل الـقانونى 
مساهمة مصرية

راس المال المصدر 
25 مليون جنيه 

الـــمدير الـــمسئول 
احسن عبد الله محمدد

الــــــــــعــنــــــــوان 
21 ش الشهيد سيد زكريا - مساكن شيراتون مصر الجديده

رقــــم الــــــــتليفون 
22661101

نوع النشاط المرخص به 
بيانات الترخيص 

النقل الجوى المنتظم للركاب
قرار 484 لنة 2006 ينتهى 8/10/2007

النقل جوى غير منتظم للركاب
قرار 485 لسنة 2006 ينتهى 8/10/2007

ا صيانة طائرات الشركة
قرار 486 لسنة 2006 ينتهى 8/10/2007

الخدمة الارضية لطائرات الشركة
قرار 483 لسنة 2006 ينتهى 8/10/2007

31. سمارت للطيران
ييانات الشركة

الشـــــــكل الـقانونى 
مساهمة مصرية

راس المال المصدر 
42 مليون دولار امريكى

الـــمدير الـــمسئول 
اسامح انور فراج

الــــــــــعــنــــــــوان 
المصرية القابضة للمطارات والملاحة الجوية

رقــــم الــــــــتليفون 
2663757 - 2677610/12/2677613

تـــرخيص رقـــــــــم 
92 لسنة 2007

ســــارى حــــــــــتى 
19/2/2008

النشاط المرخص به 
االتاكسى الجوى - إخلاء المصابين والاسعاف الطائر - نقل البضائع الخفيفه(البريد) - اطفاء الحرائق - البحث والانقاذ - صيانة واصلاح ابراج الضغط العالى

ملاحظات


32. صن إير للطيران
ييانات الشركة

الشـــــــكل الـقانونى 
مساهمة مصرية

راس المال المصدر 
مائة مليون جنيه 

الـــمدير الـــمسئول 
ام /طارق عامر

الــــــــــعــنــــــــوان 
فيلا 20 ش الكروم - المهندسين - الجيزه

رقــــم الــــــــتليفون 
23357406 - 2335744 / 3 / 23375592

تـــرخيص رقـــــــــم 
9 لسنة 2006

ســــارى حــــــــــتى 
14/1/2010

النشاط المرخص به 
ا النقل الجوى الغير منتظم للركاب

ملاحظات
تم تجديد الترخيص بالقرار رقم 13 لسنة 2007

33. أمبرس للبالون
ييانات الشركة

الشـــــــكل الـقانونى 
توصية بسيطة

راس المال المصدر 
2 مليون جنيه 

الـــمدير الـــمسئول 
ا ياسر الشريف

الــــــــــعــنــــــــوان 
42 ش خالد بن الوليد - الاقصر

رقــــم الــــــــتليفون 
85/ 0952372180 

تـــرخيص رقـــــــــم 
186لسنة 2006

ســــارى حــــــــــتى 
2/5/2010

النشاط المرخص به 
ا ممارسة نشاط البالون الطائر لخدمة الاغراض السياحية

ملاحظات
تم تجديد الترخيص بالقرار رقم 287 لسنة 2007

34. دريم لبالون
ييانات الشركة

الشـــــــكل الـقانونى 
توصية بسيطة

راس المال المصدر 
2 مليون جنيه 

الـــمدير الـــمسئول 
ا بدوى ابو المجد بدوى

الــــــــــعــنــــــــوان 
ش احمد شوقى متفرع من ش التليفزيون - الاقصر

رقــــم الــــــــتليفون 


تـــرخيص رقـــــــــم 
285 لسنة 2007

ســــارى حــــــــــتى 
2/5/2008

النشاط المرخص به 
ا ممارسة نشاط البالون الهوائى الساخم والدعاية والاعلان بالبالون

35. فايكنج إير
ييانات الشركة

الشـــــــكل الـقانونى 
توصية بسيطة

راس المال المصدر 
2 مليون جنيه 

الـــمدير الـــمسئول 
ا محمد عبد الرحيم حجاج

الــــــــــعــنــــــــوان 
3 - أ مساكن صلاح الدين - الاقصر

رقــــم الــــــــتليفون 


تـــرخيص رقـــــــــم 
451 لسنة 2005

ســــارى حــــــــــتى 
29/8/2009

النشاط المرخص به 
ا ممارسة نشاط البالون الطائر لرؤية الاماكن السياحية والاثرية من 
الجو والدعاية والاعلان

ملاحظات
تم تجديد الترخيص بالقرار رقم 385 لسنة 2006

36. كورال بلو
ييانات الشركة

الشـــــــكل الـقانونى 
مساهمة مصرية

راس المال المصدر 
60 مليون جنيه 

الـــمدير الـــمسئول 
سهيل ابو لحية

الــــــــــعــنــــــــوان 
160 ش 26 يوليو - القاهرة

رقــــم الــــــــتليفون 
3052402 - 3052401

تـــرخيص رقـــــــــم 
94 لسنة 2007

ســــارى حــــــــــتى 
24/2/2008

النشاط المرخص به 
ممارسة نشاط النقل الجوى غير المنتظم للركاب دوليا 

37. يوروميدتيرانين
ييانات الشركة

الشـــــــكل الـقانونى 
مساهمة مصرية

راس المال المصدر 
30 مليون جنيه 

الـــمدير الـــمسئول 
محمد نور

الــــــــــعــنــــــــوان 
2 ش سمنود - هليوبوليس - القاهره

رقــــم الــــــــتليفون 
26901836 - 26901834

تـــرخيص رقـــــــــم 
58 لسنة 2007

ســــارى حــــــــــتى 
11/2/2008

النشاط المرخص به 
ممارسة نشاط النقل الجوى غير المنتظم للركاب دوليا 

38. الدولية للمطارات
ييانات الشركة

الشـــــــكل الـقانونى 
مساهمة بسيطة

راس المال المصدر 
20 مليون جنيه 

الـــمدير الـــمسئول 
ا محمد حمدى عبد العظيم

الــــــــــعــنــــــــوان 
38 ش احمد نسيم - الجيزة

رقــــم الــــــــتليفون 
5689031 - 5715631 - 5715632

تـــرخيص رقـــــــــم 
199 لسنة 2006

ســــارى حــــــــــتى 
7/5/2007

النشاط المرخص به 
ا ممارسة نشاط الخدمة الارضية بمطار العلمين الدولى فقط 

ملاحظات
جارى تجديد الترخيص

منقووووووووووووووول​


----------

